# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद को जानें :

## xman

*आयुर्वेद-मूल अवधारणाएं*

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप की एक प्राचीन चिकित्सा प्रणाली है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि यह प्रणाली भारत में 5000 साल पहले उत्पन्न हुई थी। शब्द आयुर्वेद दो संस्कृत शब्दों ‘आयुष’ जिसका अर्थ जीवन है तथा ‘वेद’ जिसका अर्थ 'विज्ञान' है, से मिलकर बना है’ अतः इसका शाब्दिक अर्थ है 'जीवन का विज्ञान'। अन्य औषधीय प्रणालियों के विपरीत, आयुर्वेद रोगों के उपचार के बजाय स्वस्थ जीवनशैली पर अधिक ध्यान केंद्रित करता है। आयुर्वेद की मुख्य अवधारणा यह है कि वह उपचारित होने की प्रक्रिया को व्यक्तिगत बनाता है।
आयुर्वेद के अनुसार मानव शरीर चार मूल तत्वों से निर्मित है - दोष, धातु, मल और अग्नि। आयुर्वेद में शरीर की इन बुनियादी बातों का अत्यधिक महत्व है। इन्हें ‘मूल सिद्धांत’ या आयुर्वेदिक उपचार के बुनियादी सिद्धांत’ कहा जाता है।

----------


## xman

*दोष*
*दोषों के तीन महत्वपूर्ण सिद्धांत हैं वात, पित्त और कफ, जो एक साथ अपचयी और उपचय चयापचय को विनियमित और नियंत्रित करते हैं। इन तीन दोषों का मुख्य कार्य है पूरे शरीर में पचे हुए खाद्य पदार्थों के प्रतिफल को ले जाना, जो शरीर के ऊतकों के निर्माण में मदद करता है। इन दोषों में कोई भी खराबी बीमारी का कारण बनती है।*

----------


## xman

*धातु*
*जो शरीर को सम्बल देता है, उसके रूप में धातु को परिभाषित कर सकते हैं। शरीर में सात ऊतक प्रणालियां होती हैं। वे हैं रस, रक्त, मांस, मेद, अस्थि, मज्जा तथा शुक्र जो क्रमशः प्लाज्मा, रक्त, वसा ऊतक, अस्थि, अस्थि मज्जा और वीर्य का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हैं। धातुएं शरीर को केवल बुनियादी पोषण प्रदान करते हैं। और यह मस्तिष्क के विकास और संरचना में मदद करती है।*

----------


## xman

*मल*
*मल का अर्थ है अपशिष्ट उत्पाद या गंदगी। यह शरीर की तिकड़ी यानी दोषों और धातु में तीसरा है। मल के तीन मुख्य प्रकार हैं, जैसे मल, मूत्र और पसीना। मल मुख्य रूप से शरीर के अपशिष्ट उत्पाद हैं इसलिए व्यक्ति का उचित स्वास्थ्य बनाए रखने के लिए उनका शरीर से उचित उत्सर्जन आवश्यक है। मल के दो मुख्य पहलू हैं अर्थात मल एवं कित्त। मल शरीर के अपशिष्ट उत्पादों के बारे में है जबकि कित्त धातुओं के अपशिष्ट उत्पादों के बारे में सब कुछ है।*

----------


## xman

*अग्नि*
*शरीर की चयापचय और पाचन गतिविधि के सभी प्रकार शरीर की जैविक आग की मदद से होती हैं जिसे अग्नि कहा जाता है। अग्नि को आहार नली, यकृत तथा ऊतक कोशिकाओं में मौजूद एंजाइम के रूप में कहा जा सकता है।*

----------


## xman

*शारीरिक संरचना (सांचा)*

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद में जीवन की कल्पना शरीर, इंद्रियों, मन और आत्मा के संघ के रूप में है। जीवित व्यक्ति तीन देहद्रव (वात, पित्त और कफ), सात बुनियादी ऊतकों (रस, रक्त, मांस, मेद, अस्थि, मज्जा और शुक्र) और शरीर के अपशिष्ट उत्पादों जैसे मल, मूत्र, और पसीने का एक समूह है। इस प्रकार कुल शारीरिक सांचे में देहद्रव, ऊतक और शरीर के अपशिष्ट उत्पाद शामिल हैं। इस शारीरिक सांचे और उसके घटकों की वृद्धि और क्षय भोजन के इर्द-गिर्द घूमती है जो देहद्रव, ऊतकों, और अपशिष्ट में संसाधित किया जाता है। भोजन अन्दर लेने, उसके पाचन, अवशोषण, आत्मसात करने तथा चयापचय का स्वास्थ्य और रोग में एक परस्पर क्रिया होती है जो मनोवैज्ञानिक तंत्र  तथा जैव आग (अग्नि) से काफी हद तक प्रभावित होती हैं।

----------


## xman

*पंचमहाभूत : ..............*

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद के अनुसार मानव शरीर सहित ब्रह्मांड में सभी वस्तुएं पाँच मूल तत्वों (पंचमहाभूतों) अर्थात् पृथ्वी, जल, अग्नि, वायु और निर्वात (आकाश) से बने हैं। शारीरिक सांचे व उसके हिस्सों की आवश्यकताओं तथा विभिन्न संरचनाओं व कार्यों के लिए अलग-अलग अनुपात में इन तत्वों के एक संतुलित संघनन की जरूरत होती है। शारीरिक सांचे की वृद्धि और विकास उसके पोषण यानी भोजन पर निर्भर करते हैं। बदले में भोजन उपर्युक्त पांच तत्वों से बना होता है, जो जैव अग्नि  की कार्रवाई के बाद शरीर में समान तत्वों को स्थानापन्न व पोषित करते हैं। शरीर के ऊतक संरचनात्मक होते हैं जबकि देहद्रव शारीरिक अस्तित्व हैं जो पंचमहाभूतों के विभिन्न क्रम परिवर्तन तथा संयोजन से व्युत्पन्न होते हैं।

----------


## xman

*स्वास्थ्य और रोग*

----------


## xman

स्वास्थ्य या रोग शरीर के सांचे के विभिन्न घटकों में परस्पर संतुलन के साथ स्वयं के संतुलित या असंतुलित अवस्था होने या न होने पर निर्भर करता है। आंतरिक और बाह्य कारक दोनों प्राकृतिक संतुलन को बिगाडकर रोग को जन्म दे सकते हैं। संतुलन की यह हानि अविवेकी आहार, अवांछनीय आदतों और स्वस्थ रहने के नियमों का पालन न करने से हो सकती है। मौसमी असामान्यताएं, अनुचित व्यायाम या इंद्रियों के गलत अनुप्रयोग तथा शरीर और मन की असंगत कार्यप्रणाली के परिणामस्वरूप भी मौजूदा सामान्य संतुलन में अशांति पैदा हों सकती है। उपचार में शामिल हैं आहार विनियमन, जीवन की दिनचर्या और व्यवहार में सुधार, दवाओं का प्रयोग तथा पंचकर्म और रसायन चिकित्सा अपनाकर शरीर-मन का संतुलन बहाल करना।

----------


## xman

*निदान .......*

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद में निदान हमेशा रोगी में समग्र रूप  से किया जाता है। चिकित्सक रोगी की आंतरिक शारीरिक विशेषताओं और मानसिक स्वभाव को सावधानी से नोट करता है। वह अन्य कारकों, जैसे प्रभावित शारीरिक ऊतक, देहद्रव, जिस स्थान पर रोग  स्थित है, रोगी का प्रतिरोध और जीवन शक्ति, उसकी दैनिक दिनचर्या, आहार की आदतों, नैदानिक स्थितियों की गंभीरता, पाचन की स्थिति और उसकी व्यक्तिगत, सामाजिक आर्थिक और पर्यावरणीय स्थिति के विवरण का भी अध्ययन करता है।  निदान में निम्नलिखित परीक्षण भी शामिल हैं:
सामान्य शारीरिक परीक्षण
नाड़ी परीक्षण
मूत्र परीक्षण
मल परीक्षण
जीभ और आँखों का परीक्षण
स्पर्श और श्रवण कार्यों सहित त्वचा और कान त्वचा का परीक्षण

----------


## xman

*उपचार ......*

----------


## xman

बुनियादी चिकित्सकीय दृष्टिकोण है, कि सही इलाज एकमात्र वही होता है जो स्वास्थ्य प्रदान करता है, और जो व्यक्ति हमें स्वस्थ बनाता है केवल वही सबसे अच्छा चिकित्सक है। यह आयुर्वेद के प्रमुख उद्देश्यों का सारांश दर्शाता है अर्थात स्वास्थ्य का रखरखाव और उसे बढ़ावा देना, रोग का बचाव और बीमारी का इलाज।

----------


## xman

रोग के उपचार में शामिल हैं पंचकर्म प्रक्रियाओं द्वारा शारीरिक सांचे या उसके घटकों में से किसी के भी असंतुलन के कारकों से बचना और शारीरिक संतुलन बहाल करने तथा भविष्य में रोग की पुनरावृत्ति को कम करने के लिए शरीर तंत्र को मजबूत बनाने हेतु दवाओं, उपयुक्त आहार, गतिविधि का उपयोग करना।  
आम तौर पर इलाज के उपायों में शामिल होते हैं दवाएं, विशिष्ट आहार और गतिविधियों की निर्धारित दिनचर्या। इन तीन उपायों का प्रयोग दो तरीकों से किया जाता है। उपचार के एक दृष्टिकोण में तीन उपाय रोग के मूल कारकों और रोग की विभिन्न अभिव्यक्तियों का प्रतिकार करते हैं। दूसरे दृष्टिकोण में दवा, आहार, और गतिविधि के यही तीन उपाय रोग के मूल कारकों तथा रोग प्रक्रिया के समान प्रभाव डालने पर लक्षित होते हैं। चिकित्सकीय दृष्टिकोण के इन दो प्रकारों को क्रमशः विपरीत व विपरीतार्थकारी उपचार के रूप में जाना जाता है।

----------


## xman

उपचार के सफल संचालन के लिए चार चीजें आवश्यक हैं। ये हैं:

चिकित्सकदवाईनर्सिंग कार्मिकरोगी

----------


## xman

महत्व के क्रम में चिकित्सक पहले आता है। उसके पास तकनीकी कौशल, वैज्ञानिक ज्ञान, पवित्रता और मानव के बारे में समझ होनी चाहिए। चिकित्सक को अपने ज्ञान का उपयोग विनम्रता, बुद्धिमत्ता के साथ और मानवता की सेवा में करना चाहिए। महत्व के क्रम में आगे आते हैं भोजन और दवाएं। ये उच्च गुणवत्ता वाले होने चाहिए, जिनका विस्तृत अनुप्रयोग हो तथा अनुमोदित प्रक्रियाओं के अनुसार उगाई व प्रसंस्कृत किया जाना चाहिए और पर्याप्त रूप से उपलब्ध होनी चाहिए। हर सफल उपचार के तीसरे घटक के रूप में नर्सिंग कर्मियों की भूमिका है जिन्हें नर्सिंग का अच्छा ज्ञान होना चाहिए, अपनी कला के कौशल को जानते हों और स्नेही, सहानुभूतिपूर्ण, बुद्धिमान, साफ और स्वच्छ तथा संसाधनयुक्त होना चाहिए। चौथा घटक रोगी स्वयं होता है जिसने चिकित्सक के निर्देश का पालन करने के लिए सहयोगपूर्ण और आज्ञाकारी होना चाहिए, बीमारियों का वर्णन करने में सक्षम होना चाहिए तथा उपचार के लिए जो भी आवश्यक हो, प्रदान करने में सक्षम होना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद ने घटनाओं के चरणों और उनके घटित होने का बहुत विस्तृत विश्लेषणात्मक विवरण विकसित किया है क्योंकि रोग के कारक उसकी अंतिम अभिव्यक्ति से पहले शुरू हो जाते हैं। यह इस प्रणाली को अव्यक्त लक्षण स्पष्ट होने से बहुत पहले रोग की संभव शुरुआत जानने का एक अतिरिक्त लाभ देता है। यह चिकित्सा की इस पद्धति को अग्रिम में उचित और प्रभावी कदम उठाकर रोगजनन में आगे की प्रगति को रोकने के लिए रोग पर शुरुआत के प्रारंभिक चरण में अंकुश लगाने हेतु उपयुक्त उपचारात्मक कदम उठाने के द्वारा इसकी निवारक भूमिका को बढ़ाता है।

----------


## xman

*उपचार के प्रकार*

----------


## xman

रोग के उपचार को मोटे तौर पर इस तरह वर्गीकृत किया जा सकता है
*शोधन चिकित्सा (शुद्धिकरण उपचार)*
*शोधन उपचार दैहिक और मानसिक रोगों के प्रेरक कारकों को हटाने पर केन्द्रित होता है। प्रक्रिया में आंतरिक और बाह्य शुद्धि शामिल हैं। सामान्य उपचारों में शामिल हैं पंचकर्म (दवाओं से उत्प्रेरित वमन, विरेचन, तेल एनीमा, काढ़ा एनीमा और नाक से दवाएं देना), पूर्व-पंचकर्म प्रक्रियाएं (बाहरी और आंतरिक तेलोपचार और प्रेरित पसीना)। पंचकर्म उपचार चयापचय प्रबंधन पर केंद्रित होता है। यह चिकित्सकीय लाभ प्रदान करने के अलावा ज़रूरी परिशोधक प्रभाव प्रदान करता है। यह उपचार स्नायविक विकारों, पेशीय-कंकाल की बीमारी की स्थिति, कुछ नाड़ी या तंत्रिका-संवहनी स्थितियों, सांस की बीमारियों, चयापचय और अपक्षयी विकारों में विशेष रूप से उपयोगी है।*

----------


## xman

*शमन चिकित्सा (प्रशामक ट्रीटमेंट)*
*शमन चिकित्सा में बिगड़े देहद्रव (दोषों) का दमन शामिल है। वह प्रक्रिया जिसके द्वारा बिगड़े देहद्रव अन्य देहद्रव में असंतुलन पैदा किए बिना सामान्य स्थिति में लौट आता है, शमन के रूप में जानी जाती है। यह उपचार भूखवर्धकों, पाचकों, व्यायाम, और धूप तथा ताज़ी हवा लेने आदि द्वारा हासिल होता है। उपचार के इस रूप में, पैलिएटिव तथा नींद की औषधि का उपयोग किया जाता है।*

----------


## xman

*पथ्य व्यवस्था (आहार तथा क्रियाकलापों का सुझाव)*
*पथ्य व्यवस्था में आहार, गतिविधि, संकेत व भावनात्मक स्थिति  के सूचक व प्रतिसूचक शामिल हैं। इसे उपचारात्मक उपायों के प्रभाव को बढ़ाने और विकारी प्रक्रियाओं में बाधा डालने की दृष्टि से किया जाता है। आहार सम्बन्धी किए जाने व न किए जाने वाली बातों पर ऊतकों की शक्ति को सुनिश्चित करने के उद्देश्य से अग्नि को प्रोत्साहित करने और पाचन के अनुकूलन तथा भोजन के आत्मसात करने पर बल दिया जाता है।*

----------


## xman

*निदान परिवर्जन (रोग उत्पन्न करने वाले और उसे बढ़ावा देने वाले कारकों से बचना तथा)*
*निदान परिवर्जन रोगी के आहार और जीवन शैली में ज्ञात रोग कारकों से बचना है। इसमें रोग के बाहर उभारने या बढ़ाने वाले कारकों से बचना भी शामिल है।*

----------


## xman

*सत्ववजय (मनोचिकित्सा)*
*सत्ववजय मुख्य रूप से मानसिक गड़बड़ी के क्षेत्र के साथ संबंधित है। इसमें दिमाग को अपूर्ण वस्तुओं के निरोध तथा साहस, स्मृति और एकाग्रता विकसित करना शामिल है। आयुर्वेद में मनोविज्ञान और मनोरोग विज्ञान का अध्ययन बड़े पैमाने पर विकसित किया गया है और मानसिक विकारों के उपचार में दृष्टिकोणों की एक विस्तृत श्रृंखला है।*

----------


## xman

*रसायन चिकित्सा (रोग प्रतिरोधक शक्ति के उत्प्रेरकों और कायाकल्प दवाओं का उपयोग)*
*रसायन चिकित्सा शक्ति और जीवन शक्ति को बढ़ावा देने से संबंधित है। इस उपचार के लाभों को शरीर के सांचे की अखंडता, स्मृति को बढ़ावा, बुद्धि, रोग के विरुद्ध प्रतिरोधक क्षमता, युवावस्था का संरक्षण, चमक, रंग और शरीर व इंद्रियों की इष्टतम शक्ति के रखरखाव को बढ़ावा देने का श्रेय दिया जाता है। शरीर के ऊतकों के समय पूर्व ह्रास से बचाव और एक व्यक्ति की कुल स्वास्थ्य सामग्री को बढ़ावा देने में रसायन चिकित्सा भूमिका निभाती है।*

----------


## xman

*आहार और आयुर्वेदिक उपचार*

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद में चिकित्सा के रूप में आहार के विनियमन का बड़ा महत्व है। ऐसा इसलिए है कि इसमें मानव शरीर को भोजन के उत्पाद के रूप में समझा जाता है। एक व्यक्ति के मानसिक और आध्यात्मिक विकास के साथ-साथ उसका स्वभाव उसके द्वारा लिए गए भोजन की गुणवत्ता से प्रभावित होता है। मानव शरीर में भोजन पहले कैल या रस में तब्दील हो जाता है और फिर आगे की प्रक्रियाओं से उसका रक्त, मांसपेशी, वसा, अस्थि, अस्थि-मज्जा, प्रजनन तत्वों और ओजस में रूपांतरण शामिल है। इस प्रकार, भोजन सभी चयापचय परिवर्तनों और जीवन की गतिविधियों के लिए बुनियादी है। भोजन में पोषक तत्वों की कमी या भोजन का अनुचित परिवर्तन विभिन्न किस्म की बीमारी की स्थितियों में परिणत होता है।

----------


## xman

*भारत में आयुर्वेद के लिए राष्ट्रीय स्तर के संस्थान*

----------


## xman

आर ए वी, आयुष विभाग, स्वास्थ्य एवं परिवार कल्याण मंत्रालय के अधीन एक स्वायत्त संगठन है और सोसायटी अधिनियम, 1860 के तहत 1988 में पंजीकृत है। 
आर ए वी गुरु शिष्य परम्परा अर्थात् ज्ञान के हस्तांतरण की पारंपरिक विधि के अंतर्गत 28 साल की उम्र से कम के आयुर्वेदिक स्नातकों और 33 साल की उम्र से कम के स्नातकोत्तरों को उन्नत व्यावहारिक प्रशिक्षण प्रदान करता है।
राष्ट्रीय आयुर्वेद विद्यापीठ (MRAV) के सदस्य का दो साल का पाठ्यक्रम आयुर्वेदिक संहिताओं तथा उस पर टिप्पणियों का ज्ञान प्राप्त करने और संहिताओं के लिए अच्छा शिक्षक, अनुसंधानकर्ता और विशेषज्ञ बनने के लिए ज्ञानार्जन हेतु साहित्यिक अनुसंधान की सुविधा प्रदान करता है। जिन छात्रों ने आयुर्वेद में स्नातकोत्तर पूरा कर लिया है उन्हें अपनी स्नातकोत्तर डिग्री से सम्बन्धित संहिता के महत्वपूर्ण अध्ययन के लिए भर्ती किया जाता है। शिष्यों को अध्ययन के लिए उठाए गए मुद्दों पर बातचीत और चर्चा के लिए पर्याप्त समय मिलता है।
राष्ट्रीय आयुर्वेद विद्यापीठ (CRAV) के एक साल के सर्टिफिकेट कोर्स में आयुर्वेदाचार्य (बीएएमएस) या समकक्ष डिग्री रखने वाले उम्मीदवारों को विशेष आयुर्वेदिक नैदानिक ​​प्रथाओं पर प्रख्यात वैद्यों और पारंपरिक चिकित्सकों के मार्गदर्शन में प्रशिक्षित किया जाता है ताकि वे आयुर्वेद में अच्छे चिकित्सक बन सकें।
इन पाठ्यक्रमों में प्रवेश अखिल भारतीय आधार पर विज्ञापन के माध्यम से लिखित परीक्षा और साक्षात्कार के बाद किया जाता है। साथ ही दोनों पाठ्यक्रमों के छात्रों को समय - समय पर लागू दैनिक भत्ते के साथ रु. 15820 / - मासिक वजीफा दिया जाता है। MRAV के छात्रों को 2500 प्रति माह की अतिरिक्त राशि दी जाती है।

----------


## xman

आयुर्वेद का स्नातकोत्तर शिक्षण व अनुसन्धान संस्थान, जामनगर (गुजरात)
आयुर्वेद का स्नातकोत्तर शिक्षण व अनुसन्धान संस्थान, जामनगर (गुजरात), गुजरात आयुर्वेद विश्वविद्यालय का घटक, आयुर्वेद के लिए सबसे पुराना स्नातकोत्तर शिक्षण और अनुसन्धान केन्द्र है।
संस्थान के अस्पताल रोगियों को इनडोर और आउटडोर की सुविधा प्रदान करते हैं. पंचकर्म, क्षारसूत्र और क्रिया कल्प आदि जैसी विशिष्ट उपचार प्रक्रियाएं अस्पतालों में विभिन्न रोगों के लिए प्रदान की जा रही हैं।

----------


## xman

राष्ट्रीय आयुर्वेद संस्थान (एनआईए) जयपुर
राष्ट्रीय आयुर्वेद संस्थान 1976 में भारत सरकार द्वारा देश में आयुर्वेद के शीर्ष संस्थान के रूप में एक वैज्ञानिक दृष्टिकोण के साथ आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा प्रणाली के शिक्षण और सभी पहलुओं में प्रशिक्षण और अनुसंधान के उच्च मानक विकसित करने के लिए स्थापित किया गया था।
यह संस्थान अंडर ग्रेजुएट, पोस्ट ग्रेजुएट और पीएच.डी शिक्षण, निदान ​​और अनुसंधान में संलग्न है और राजस्थान आयुर्वेद विश्वविद्यालय, जोधपुर से संबद्ध है। बीएएमएस के यूजी कोर्स में प्रवेश विश्वविद्यालय द्वारा आयोजित एक अखिल भारतीय प्रवेश परीक्षा के आधार पर किया जाता है। पीजी कोर्स में प्रवेश एनआईए और IPGTRA (वैकल्पिक) द्वारा किए गए अखिल भारतीय संयुक्त पीजी प्रवेश टेस्ट के आधार पर किया जाता है।

----------

